# Forellenkrankheit Essbar?



## Felix Schmid (22. April 2020)

Hallo, hab gerade 3 Forellen gefangen und alle hatten solche Organe. 2 von ihnen hatten sehr große klupschaugen.
Kann ich den Fisch noch essen ? (Die mit den klupschaugen habe ich entsorgt)


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

Moin, hilf mir mal weiter, mit den Innereien stimmt was nicht?


----------



## Felix Schmid (22. April 2020)

Ja, so sehen Innereien doch nie aus? War ein großer Klumpen.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

Ich sehe da nix komisches


----------



## Kochtopf (22. April 2020)

Sieht aus wie ein Fisch


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nix komisches


Naja,ich seh schon mal keine Leber. Foto ohne den oberen Bauchraum ist natürlich bescheiden was zu sagen...
Ich stell mal ne kühne Diagnose mit der ich auch voll auf die Schnauze fliegen könnte  : Regenbogen aus sehr engen Teich (Brustflossen sind ja kaum vorhanden) mit schwerster Adipositas. Die ist seeehr gut gefüttert worden oder Felix ? Für mich sieht das einfach wie eine große Menge Fett aus, ne Krankheit kann man ohne die Organe und ein Foto des ganzen Fisches aber nicht feststellen.


----------



## Felix Schmid (22. April 2020)

Die Forelle ist aus einem unserer Fließgewässer ( werden von einem Fischzüchter besetzt). Ich fand auch fast keine Innereien, kann das so viel Fett sein ?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. April 2020)

Mal unter dem Vorbehalt das wir auf dem Foto zu wenig sehen können.

"In der Zucht ist VHS eine der bedrohlichsten Krankheiten und führt zu hohen Verlusten. Infizierte Tiere scheiden den Erreger mit ihrem Urin aus.

Symptome sind:
-Glotzaugen
-Blutarmut = helle Kiemen
-Punktförmige Blutungen in den Muskeln des Rumpfes
-apathisches Verhalten
-manchmal Dunkelfärbung
-gelbe Leber
-starke Verfettung des Verdauungstraktes
-Darmentzündungen (gelbliche Flüssigkeit im Darm) "

Irgendwo hab ich beim herumsuchen auch noch was von "geschwollener Niere" gelesen, auf dem Foto sieht das, was man von der Niere sehen kann auch nicht astrein aus. Wäre das dritte Symptom nach Glotzaugen und der Verfettung des Verdauungstraktes, aber am wichtigsten wäre wohl die Leber. Also such das Ding mal .

btw: VHS heisst Virale Haemorrhagische Septikaemie  und kommt hauptsächlich bei Regenbogenforellen aber z.B. auch bei Hechten vor. Falls es das ist (hoffentlich nicht !!) >>> Meldepflicht !


----------



## exstralsunder (22. April 2020)

Abgesehen davon: Fischkrankheiten sind nicht auf dem Menschen übertragbar.
War mal irgendwann ein Thema bei der Vorbereitung zum Fischereischein.
Liegt einfach daran, dass Fische und Menschen verschiedene Typen sind.
Wechselwarm und Gleichwarm. Erhitze mal einen Fisch auf 36 Grad...
Spätestens beim Braten/Kochen oder sonstigem erhitzen ist Schluss mit Lustig, was den Krankheitserreger betrifft.
Lediglich beim Sushi sollte man wegen den Nematoden aufpassen.


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2020)

Wenn die Glubscher so groß waren, dass du deswegen die Fische entsorgst würde ich den Fisch auf jeden Fall einpacken und dein Veterinäramt mal anfunken - da sollte ein Profi mal draufschauen.
So verfettet kriegt man die ja selbst in der mast schwer hin.


----------



## angler1996 (23. April 2020)

wenn das Teil aus dem Fließgewässer stammt, dann war das Tierchen vorher fettgefüttert und nicht lange im (Frei) Wasser;
dass in deutschen Flüssen eine Rotfärbung des Muskelfleisches eintritt wäre mir neu , es sei denn da füttert einer 

Ob das Vieh irgendeine Krankheit hat -K.A. -da fehlt ja die Hälfte vom Fisch;
Unsicher - da stehen in Deinen Ppaieren mit Sicherheit Angaben für Ansprechpartner bei Verdacht von Fischkrankheiten.
Nur die brauchen ganze Fische, übrigens bist Du dazu bei Verdacht verpflichtet diesen Schritt zu gehen und nix zu verbuddeln;-)))
Helden in Wathosen oder so;-))) oder ach ne das waren andere "sexy Buchsen"
Weitermachen..


----------

